# Which first wake & bake or breakfast?



## Pheonix (Jun 1, 2012)

I usually roll out of bed and smoke a bowl, if I don't I'll be cranky until I do. I use weed to keep my anxiety in check. So when I wake up in normalcy I know if I don't get that head change soon a panic attack will be coming. But on the other hand I wake up hungry too and ain't it better to eat then smoke instead of vice versa. Also breakfast is the most important meal of the day it comes from the words "break" & "fast" witch means your breaking your 8-12 hour fast, and that in itself is a head change. So what do you do first weed or food? or beer?


----------



## smellsea (Jun 1, 2012)

well if you're hungry, food first cause after you smoke you'll be super hungry, and that'll kill your buzz. if your not hungry then fuck the food just get stonned, food will come eventually.


----------



## uncivilize (Jun 1, 2012)

edibles? kill two birds with one stone?


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 1, 2012)

When I was making wine I could be found sampling it early in the morning even after I knew how it was coming along.
I did make sure that I remained productive though which could be a problem if I smoked any of that green tobaccy.


----------



## keg (Jun 1, 2012)

first the skag,then the sticky then some food.only meal i eat daily,then start drink in.


----------



## Dmac (Jun 1, 2012)

wake and bake! always. i have to be awake a while before i get hungry anyway, and besides the world seems better to me when i am either stoned or buzzed.


----------

